
Homes of wealthy Americans have carbon footprints 25% higher than lower-income - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-homes-wealthy-americans-carbon-footprints.html
======
verdverm
This figure ought to be compared to the square footage, I'd imagine that the
wealth homes are more efficient pre square foot and that the low incoming
housing lacks repairs and upgraded insulation.

They also seem to neglect climate and weather in their state comparison. Three
northern states with minimal population are the most energy intensive, while 3
states with large land areas are the least intensive. There seems to be a
strong connection I would have investigated and accounted for. Those northern
states have some of the toughest winters and heating is not cheap.

